# For Sale or Trade: Phenom II 940 Quad-Core Black Edition



## 2048Megabytes (May 7, 2011)

*ITEM HAS BEEN SOLD*

For Sale: Phenom II 940 Quad-Core (3.0 gigahertz) Black Edition Processor

My processor was overclocked once for less than one minute on accident (I was configuring my BIOS).  It runs great with no issues.  I wish to either sale or trade for one of the following processors:

Phenom II 720 Triple-Core
Phenom II 810 Quad-Core
Phenom II 910 Quad-Core
Phenom II 925 Quad-Core

If you do own one of the above processors I do not wish to trade with someone who has overclocked.

Price for the processor is $70 plus shipping costs for the processor and the heatsink.  United States buyers only please.

This processor is presently being used in my system so I cannot post pictures.  I hope all here would realize that I would not risk my long reputation here on these forums to make a mere $70.  Any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## 1337dingo (May 9, 2011)

if u decide to sell over sea's i will take it


----------



## 2048Megabytes (May 11, 2011)

The processor is still up sale or trade if anyone is interested.  It was going to cost too much to ship it to Australia.

Also note that I do not have a Paypal account.


----------



## 87dtna (May 11, 2011)

If he's willing to take the CPU without the heatsink it'll cost $14 in a USPS small flat rate box.


----------



## zer0_c00l (May 11, 2011)

my wife  needs a decent upgrade from her 7850 kuma..i might grab it from you..ill get back with you later today


----------



## 2048Megabytes (May 14, 2011)

*Item has been sold*


----------

